# Limited Cat 1 Hitch Height Limitation



## aseibert (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a John Deere 1026R with a limited Cat 1 hitch. It is limited in how high I can lift an implement. I want to use a Woods TSG50 stump grinder that requires 15 HP and a Cat 1 hitch. I have 18 HP at the PTO but I may only be able to lift the stump grinder 3 inches due to the elevation of the pins on the grinder. One option is to add pins and lugs lower down on the grinder frame. Another option is to find some draft links that have a bend at the end to put the attachment point higher up.
Has anyone heard of draft links with a higher attachment point for limited Cat 1 hitches?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If you have the room, you could try a hydraulic top link. That is what I used to get more clearance using a landscape rake. Bye


----------

